# Problem with installation of mysql55-server



## policezone (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello, 

I have a problem with the installation of mysql55-server on my server, freeBsd FreeBSD 9.1. I don't have an idea what these errors are. This server is a fresh install, and used in a jail server. Any ideas how to fix that?

Thanks.


```
root@mai:/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server # make install clean
===>  Building for mysql-server-5.5.32
/usr/local/bin/cmake -H/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 -B/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 --check-build-system CMakeFiles/Makefile.cmake 0
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_start /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/CMakeFiles /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/CMakeFiles/progress.marks
make -f CMakeFiles/Makefile2 all
make -f CMakeFiles/INFO_BIN.dir/build.make CMakeFiles/INFO_BIN.dir/depend
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 && /usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_depends "Unix Makefiles" /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/CMakeFiles/INFO_BIN.dir/DependInfo.cmake
make -f CMakeFiles/INFO_BIN.dir/build.make CMakeFiles/INFO_BIN.dir/build
/usr/local/bin/cmake -P /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/cmake/info_bin.cmake
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/CMakeFiles
[  0%] Built target INFO_BIN
make -f CMakeFiles/INFO_SRC.dir/build.make CMakeFiles/INFO_SRC.dir/depend
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 && /usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_depends "Unix Makefiles" /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/CMakeFiles/INFO_SRC.dir/DependInfo.cmake
make -f CMakeFiles/INFO_SRC.dir/build.make CMakeFiles/INFO_SRC.dir/build
/usr/local/bin/cmake -P /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/cmake/info_src.cmake
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/CMakeFiles
[  0%] Built target INFO_SRC
make -f extra/yassl/CMakeFiles/yassl.dir/build.make extra/yassl/CMakeFiles/yassl.dir/depend
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 && /usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_depends "Unix Makefiles" /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/extra/yassl /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32 /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/extra/yassl /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/extra/yassl/CMakeFiles/yassl.dir/DependInfo.cmake
make -f extra/yassl/CMakeFiles/yassl.dir/build.make extra/yassl/CMakeFiles/yassl.dir/build
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/CMakeFiles
[  0%] Building CXX object extra/yassl/CMakeFiles/yassl.dir/src/buffer.cpp.o
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/extra/yassl && /usr/bin/c++   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wno-unused-parameter  -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUG_OFF -I/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/include -I/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/extra/yassl/include -I/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/extra/yassl/taocrypt/include -I/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/extra/yassl/taocrypt/mySTL    -DHAVE_YASSL -DYASSL_PURE_C -DYASSL_PREFIX -DHAVE_OPENSSL -DMULTI_THREADED -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden -o CMakeFiles/yassl.dir/src/buffer.cpp.o -c /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/extra/yassl/src/buffer.cpp
/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/extra/yassl/src/buffer.cpp: In member function 'yaSSL::uint yaSSL::input_buffer::get_capacity() const':
/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql-5.5.32/extra/yassl/src/buffer.cpp:101: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** [extra/yassl/CMakeFiles/yassl.dir/src/buffer.cpp.o] Error code 1
1 error
*** [extra/yassl/CMakeFiles/yassl.dir/all] Error code 2
1 error
*** [all] Error code 2
1 error
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server.
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2013)

Please update your ports tree. The databases/mysql55-server port is currently at 5.5.34.


----------

